# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Patronazne sestre i iskustva

## leonisa

trebaju nam iskustva sa patronaznim sestrama koje su savjetovale adaptirano, odredenog proizvodjaca ili robnu marku, poklonile adaptirano ili na bilo koji nacin losim savjetima potkopavale dojenje.

molim napišite iz kojeg je doma zdravlja patronažna, *a imena patronažnih šaljite mi isključivo na pp*.

bitno je da je taj posjet bio u zadnjih godinu do dvije dana.

----------


## lara01

Napišem ti sve, samo ako obećate da će glavom platiti zbog toga  :Grin:  
Šalim se naravno, ali vrlo vjerojatno da ništa ne bilo od našeg dojenja da nisam bila toliko educirana, tvrdoglava i svjesna važnosti dojenja, da nisam Roda, da nisam non-stop visila na SOS-u i da nisam imala bezrezervnu podršku muža.
Bilo nam je jako teško u početku, a patronažna je s vrata vikala morate mu dati jedan obrok (kršitelj koda)a (valjda ovo smijem sada ovdje napisati).
Stalno me je plašila mojih mlohavim cicama koje su kakti prazne, njegovom jednom jedinom zelenom stolicom i niti jedan moj protuargument nije uzimala za ozbiljno. 
Nakon dva posjeta lijepo sam joj se zahvalila.
Riječ je o sestri A. iz DZ Dugave.
Tamo je još jedna sestra koja je navodno odlična. Organizira grupe za podršku dojenju i slično. Ova je prema mom iskustvu sušta suprostnost.

leonisa editirala ime patronazne

----------


## lasica

ne mogu se sjetiti imena tog monstruma.roza je bila vizitka sa (kršitelj koda)ovim logom.ja sam na malešnici,pa je valjda pod dom zdravlja špansko?  :?  enivej,ta DEFINITIVNO preporučuje bočicu i dudu. i to čak i kad dojenje funkcionira, kao preventive radi   :Rolling Eyes:  i općenito savjeti o njezi djeteta su joj tootalno ono paleozoik.e,a dobar đir mi je bio kad mi je rekla da kao ona ima najmanji postotak dojećih majki,da brzo odustaju,ali da je to zato jer ona zna da njene kolegice friziraju podatke,a ona je iskrena.  :Laughing:  

o bože,idući puta nikog ne puštam u kuću i amen.

e da,ima jedna u sv.nedjelji,mojoj seki je dolazila i vezala je sinu noge sa zavojima,kao da budu ravne i rekla da to radi dok sin ne napuni 6 mjeseci.  :shock:  naravno da nije, ali ta žena ekšuli to savjetuje i provodi po samoborskim selima,pa možda neko popuši.  :/

----------


## lasica

aaa,sestra A. iz dugava?!?!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   ta je legenda. citiram:

"bebe su ružne i naporne,nije to idila"

"na porodu uzmite sve što vam nude,tablete i sl. jer nema smisla da se mučite i obavezno ako ima mogućnost uzmite epiduralnu sa dripom,brzo bute gotove i ne bu niš bolilo i bebi bu bolje.ak si zriktate carski,još bolje."

"čujte,današnja mlijeka su toliko prilagođena da su i bolja nego majčina,vjerujte mi.ko zna kaj vi sve pojedete i od kuda,a ovo je sve organski"

itd.itd.  frendica ju je izbacila iz kuće drugi dan.evo,sad vidim da je još živa i zdrava,goddamit!   :Mad: 

leonisa editirala ime patronazne

----------


## apricot

:shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

to mi je, otprilike, kao da netko tko mrzi životinje, bude - veterinar!

----------


## rayna

samo negativna iskustva?ja imam jedno lijepo pozitivno  :Smile:

----------


## rayna

> "bebe su ružne i naporne"


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## apricot

lara, jesi li to pokušala napomenuti nadležnim doktoricama?

----------


## spooky

:Evil or Very Mad:   aaaaaaa

----------


## Mony

Leonisa, ja sam bas prije nesto vise od mjesec dana otvorila slican topic, pa ti mozda pomognu od tamo iskustva i price.

Evo linka:
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...ght=patronazne

----------


## maraska

moja je bila prestrašna, i još mi je teško oko srca kada je se sjetim:

-odmah na ulazu pogledala je stan i rekla: "Pa vi imate stančugu!"
-sjela do kreveta i počela sa spiskom što smijem jesti (vrlo malo namirnica, kao osobito poželjnu navela je poli salamu i što je najgore ja sam je slušala)
-rekla mi je da će mi se beba grčiti cijeli dan jer sa popila bio aktiv LGG
-dolazila je 5,6 dana i svaki put sjedila pored mene po *3 sata*
a ja sam je pustila
(moram napomenuti da sam ja bila potpuno izgubljena poslije poroda i da mi je trebalo nekih 15 dana da se bar malo malo saberem)
-drugi dan me počela uvjeravati da moja beba gubi na težini i da moramo započeti sa Humanom i to je rekla ovako:
"svejedno kada ćete početi jer sigurno će te joj davati Humana1, 2 ili 3"
-savjetovala me da malenj dajem dudu i da se navečer izdojim i to joj dam na bočicu jer će tako bolje spavati.
-kada sam spomenula Rode i svoja razmišljanja odmahnula je glavom s riječima; " ter Rode nam rade velike probleme"
-meni je rekla da se pripazim jer mogu upasti u psihozu ! ( a govorila mi  je takve nebuloze tipa da će mi biti problem kada dođe zima jer mi kroz ulazna vrata jako puše! i predlagala da zatvorimo balkon eu PVC!)
-peti dan je donijela vagu i vagala malenu prije i poslije podoja i zaključila da je trenutak za nadohranu
-sutradan je opet htjela vagati , ali sam ja odbila i rekla da je više ne trebamo, na što mi je rekla da me mora *prijaviti*!
-kao šećer na kraju "sredila " mi je da me doktorica kod koje smo se htjeli upisati ne primi i rekli su mi da nema mjesta ( 100% sam sigurna da ona stoji iza toga)

-inače sam je ja jednog od tih dana, zamolila da mi pogleda šavove jer sam osjetila da nešto nije u redu, ona je rekla sve 5, a meni se sutra sve rastvorilo.

ali preživjeli smo, V. sada ima 1 g.,  još doji, do 6 mj. je isključivo dojena beba.

kada je V. imala 5 mjeseci sreli smo patronažnu u kvartu, ja je pozdravila i pohvalila joj se kako je moje dijete u prvih mjesec dana dobilo 1,100 kg, a ona će:
"pa naravno kada ste joj dali nadohranu"
kada sam rekla da nisam i da joj još uvijek dajem samo moje mlijeko, pogledala je malenu u marami, zavrtila glavom i rekla:
"Vidim da su Rode utjecale na vas" - kao da sam se priklonila nekoj sekti.


Riječ je o sestri N. iz DZ Španskog.


Leonisa hvala ti što sam ovo konačno napisala.

leonisa editirala ime patronazne

----------


## MGrubi

> " ter Rode nam rade velike probleme"


neka, neka ... i Matija Gubec je radio probleme   :Grin:

----------


## maraska

Sjetila sam se još jedne izjave koja me osobito pogodila.

kada sam plačući bezuspješno pokušavala dojiti, u jenom trenutku sam rekla da nikada nisam zamišljala da je tako teško dojiti, a ona me pogledala svisoka i primjetila: " A, mama ne bi dojila!"

----------


## rinama

> aaa,sestra A. iz dugava?!?!     ta je legenda. citiram:
> 
> "bebe su ružne i naporne,nije to idila"
> 
> "na porodu uzmite sve što vam nude,tablete i sl. jer nema smisla da se mučite i obavezno ako ima mogućnost uzmite epiduralnu sa dripom,brzo bute gotove i ne bu niš bolilo i bebi bu bolje.ak si zriktate carski,još bolje."
> 
> "čujte,današnja mlijeka su toliko prilagođena da su i bolja nego majčina,vjerujte mi.ko zna kaj vi sve pojedete i od kuda,a ovo je sve organski"
> 
> itd.itd.  frendica ju je izbacila iz kuće drugi dan.evo,sad vidim da je još živa i zdrava,goddamit!



Ja sam sad malo u šoku jer ja baš imam pozitivno iskustvo sa sestrom A. iz Dugava. Zbog nje i samo zbog nje sam uspjela dojiti svoja dva sina. Tad nisam znala za Rodu, a od nje sam dobila svu moguću pomoć. Ono što je najvažnije u svemu tome bila mi je veća podrška i od moje mame, a da ne prićam koliko me puta digla s dna razgovorom i suosjećanjem. I moje susjede nažalost nisu bile "zadovoljne" :/  s njom, nemogu sad sa sigurnošću reći zbog čega, jer je to bilo davno, samo znam da mi je i tada bilo čudno da se od onakve dobre žene pretvara u neznam kaj kad izađe iz mog stana. Ostalo mi je u sjećanju da uglavnom nisu bile zadovoljne s njom zato što im je govorila da djetetu ne daju dudu varalicu, pa da ko je vidio da se bebe izdojenim mlijekom hrane na žličicu, a ne na bočicu, pa da ona kao nema pojma kad im govori da je normalno da bebe traže dojiti i svakih sat i pol, pa su lupale kontru i hranile novorođenćad čak i kravljim mlijekom s keksima, pa su djeca fino spavala po 4,5 sati kao zadovoljna i sita. :/  
Eto, ako je to njen grijeh, onda sam ja fakat šašava.


leonisa editirala ime patronazne

----------


## apricot

Druga sestra je setra Lj.
Ali, mora da je bila još jedna: ta treća je bila moja i, osim ritma od 3 sata, bila je super.
Kako se ta zvala?


leonisa editirala ime patronazne

----------


## leonisa

cure drage   :Love:   :Love:  

ovo je strasno i za citati a kamoli dozivjeti  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## leonisa

inace, mislim da smo razgovarale buby i ja da smo imale istu. njoj je bila super a meni je umarsirala u stan, napala me da nisam dobra mama jer da jesam da bi ovog trena otisla do DMa i kupila (kršitelj koda) i dala ga djetetu barem jedan obrok i to prije spavanja (zanimljivo kako jako puno mama koje doje bas daju taj jedan prije spavanja) pa bi bila mirna i sigurna da je sita. ovako ce mi zavrsiti u hitnoj u klaicevoj na infuziji. 
vidjet cu da je u pravu, polako ce beba spavati  sve vise jer ce od gladi biti preslaba da se probudi. 
dehidrirat ce.
jer ona doji i ja ne znam koliko ona pojede.
plakala sam, jecala, tredsla se. mislim koje je to traumaticno iskustvo.
24h sam gledala u nju, buljila, dise li, zasto spava (zasto novorodjence spava???pih...) zvala ujutro okolo da mi djete spava i kako da znam da li spava od gladi.
sva sreca sto su tu bile rode i patronazna koja mi je dolazila prema dogovoru.

no ja nekako mislim da smo ipak imale razlicite, jer ne moze jedan dan biti totalno prodojeca a drugi dan cista suprotnost.

radi se od DZ Kruge.

leonisa editirala DZ

----------


## Honey

Možda postoje dvije sestre A.  :? 
Svojevremeno su kod nas bile čak tri patronažne sestre u istom domu zdravlja koje su se sve zvale isto (G.). Nedavno je jedna otišla u mirovinu. Prezimena im ne znam.


leonisa editirala ime patronazne

----------


## lasica

ja sam vidla ovu A. o kojoj je frendica pričala.crvena kratka kosa,minival,buljave plave oči,niska i nabita,onako sva u trupu.baš onako nervozno gestikulira i općenito je onako malo,kao da je zapuštena.mislim da je ova moja N. iz španskog al ne znam,evo fakat se ne sjećam.baš sam išla gledati vizitku dal još uvijek imam,ali nemam.nije ni čudo.  :Mad: 

leonisa editirala neprimjerenu rijec
leonisa editirala ime patronazne

----------


## Vivica

Meni je neki dan slučajno došla patronažna sestra, jer u mojoj zgradi ima puno beba, pa je fulala. (nova je i tek je počela raditi). Rekla sam joj da moja beba ima već 3 mjeseca. Na to će ona meni da joj je drago da je naišla na nas, jer nas ona treba posjetiti kad počnemo s dohranom. Spomenula je nešto kao da će doći kad beba napuni 5 mjeseci, ja sam joj rekla da prvih 6 mjeseci ne namjeravam ništa osim dojenja, a ona: naravno, naravno... Inače, bila je sva oduševljena kad je čula da dojim i kako puno mama s 3 mjeseca odustane. 

Tako da ova "moja" je prodojeća, ali da li zaista patronažne dolaze u posjet kad se počinje s dohranom? Neće valjda početi obilaziti po kućama bebe od 5 mjeseci i hraniti ih. Ili je ova mlada i nadobudna?

----------


## rinama

Da nebi došlo do zabune ja sam hvalila sestru A.B. iz doma zdravlja Dugave.  :Smile: 


leonisa editirala ime patronazne

----------


## Marija

I meni je ovaj put bila sestra A. iz Dugava. Samo što mi je sad s trećim djetetom bilo jedino važno sređivanje pupka  :Smile:  

Sestra mi se činila OK, zatekla me s djetetom na sisi, rekla je da je bebino pravo da je jede barem svaka dva sata, pohvalila me što dojim i što sam smirena. Nikakvo ad. ni dudu spominjala nije, nije "pregledavala" grudi da "vidi" imam li mlijeka...

Jedina zamjerka koju imam je poduži popis namirnica koje su zabranjene kod dojenja, no rekla sam joj da sam kod drugog dojenja jela sve, i moram priznati da nije bila nametljiva sa savjetima.

Vivice, moja druga patronažna (s puno godina staža) je isto dolazila kad je D. imao 5 mjeseci da razgovaramo o dohrani, zagovarala je isključivo dojenje do 6 mj.


leonisa editirala ime patronazne

----------


## apricot

onda su ipak tri: Lj., A. i ta moja, mala sitna, po naglasku bih rekla da je Ličanka


leonisa editirala ime patronazne

----------


## belurka

Sestra S. iz DZ Špansko
Kad smo imali prvi skok u razvoju, Luce je jako plakala taj dan i bas me ona nazvala da pita kako smo. Ja sam joj rekla da Luce place i cica cijeli dan i ona je odma rekla da je ona gladna i da ce mi donest (kršitelj koda) ( nisam bas sigurna da je bas ta hrana bila u pitanju)!

Prije nje, prvi dan kad sam dosla iz bolnice mi je bila sestra A. ( na zamjeni), kojoj mogu samo rijeci pohvale uputit. Izvagala ju i rekla, super napreduje samo tako mama i dalje dojite!!


leonisa editirala ime patronazne

----------


## Mima

Iz kojeg DZ sestra A.?


leonisa editirala ime patronazne

----------


## lara01

> ja sam vidla ovu anicu o kojoj je frendica pričala.crvena kratka kosa,minival,buljave plave oči,niska i nabita,onako sva u trupu.baš onako nervozno gestikulira i općenito je onako malo,kao da je zapuštena.


Sestra A. iz DZ Dugave o kojoj sam ja pričala je visoka i plava.
Prezimena se ne sjećam.
I na žalost nisam nikada sa našom pedijatricom pričala o tom iskustvu.
Kada smo sa mjesec dana došli na prvi pregled dojenje se već ustabililo, lavić je super dobivao na težini i ja sam prešla preko toga.
 :Sad:  

Osim što je nagovarala na taj jedan obrok (kršitelj koda)a (ostavila je i letak tako da sam sigurna da je baš o tom adaptiranom riječ), pregledavala mi je cice za koje je konstantirala da su ispuhane i mlohave i da mlijeka u njima nema, isto je baratala sa podužim popisom zabranjenih namirnica, padala je u nesvijest jer se prvih noći lavić budio svaka 2-3 sata (to je  bilo prečesto, ja sam po njoj bila totalno neispavana, a imala je i teoriju da zbog čestog buđenja produkcija mlijeka nije o.k.).
Ja sam lijepo pokušavala objasniti sve ono što sam naučila, išla sam nekim protuargumentima prema njoj,  obzriom da me je sve skupa jaaako umaralo lijepo sam joj se zahvalila, objasnila kako imamo pomoć sa sto strana i da ne mora više dolaziti. 
Stalno sam bila uplakana jer činjenica je da me je pokolebala i da sam se svake minute pitala da li mi je dijete gladno.
Kod mene su ti posjeti stvarno ostavili gorak okus u ustima.


leonisa editirala ime patronazne

----------


## leonisa

> (ostavila je i letak tako da sam sigurna da je baš o tom adaptiranom riječ)


jel mozda kojim slucajem imas jos uvijek taj letak?
znam, moram pitati, mozda skuplja prasinu ispod kauca  :Grin:

----------


## zmaj

moja je došla a da nismo ni kontaktirali dz. valjda dojavili iz rodilišta :? 
prvi put poljubila vrat, nije nas bilo
drugi put nabrojala što ne/jest, naravno i puuuuno mlijeka
kad sam joj rekla da mali slabo spava pogotovo noću. da su mi dječije sestre u rodilištu rekle "nemaš dovoljno"...nije znala niš reć  :Rolling Eyes:  , osim da ga bu izvagala slijedeći put.
treći put došla s vagom. poljubila vrata. nas nije bilo.
to je to

sve u svemu, činila se jako ljubaznom i ok. osim što se primjetila nesigurnost uz dojenje  :Rolling Eyes:  

eh da, tražila je jmbg od MM, malog i mene. nisam dala neg samo dat rođ.

----------


## lara01

> lara01 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> (ostavila je i letak tako da sam sigurna da je baš o tom adaptiranom riječ)
> 
> 
> jel mozda kojim slucajem imas jos uvijek taj letak?
> znam, moram pitati, mozda skuplja prasinu ispod kauca


Brisala prašinu ispod kauča prije dva dana  :Razz:  
Naravno da nemam.
 :Sad:

----------


## leonisa

cure, editirala sam imena patronaznih sestara u vasim postovima.
sva imena su arhivirana, ne trebate mi ih slati na PP.

zbog razumljive emocionalne note u vasim postovima molim vas da imena patronaznih sestara saljete ISKLJUCIVO NA PP a da u postu koristite inicijale i/ili domove zdravlja.
hvala  :Smile:

----------


## lasica

ok,baš sam razmišljala o tome koliko je to ok,mi smo tu pod nadimcima a njih prozivamo punim imenom.  :Mad:

----------


## TinnaZ

moja je bila fenomenalba, rijetko se sreče tako staložena i educirana osoba ... sad se čini da sam imala sreće obtirom na vas, Niti za prvo dijete mi patronažna nije bila loša, ne sjećam se nikakvog adaptiranog, samo što sam ja tada mzila sve što nosi bijelu kutu, pa sam jedva čekala da ode, ali to nema veze s njom.

----------


## snjež

lara01, vidiš meni je ta A. bila skroz OK, jest da je bila samo jednom jer je mijenjala našu super sesstru D. koja je BTW na listi grupa za potporu dojenju (bez nje možda ne bi ni uspjeli), ali nije mi se učinila kao netko tko bi potkopavao dojenje...ni druge cure iz drugog kraja Dugava nisu imale veće pritužbe na nju osim liste zabranjene hrane, a štoviše moram reći da je bila sva za dojenje i sama je spomenula postojeću grupu....moj dojam je bio čist OK.. :?

----------


## rinama

Sad sam se sjetila da me je prije par godina sestra A.zvala da dođem na jedno predavanje u tu grupu koja je potpora budućim dojiljama da malo prićam o svome iskustvu i čak da dođem sa djetetom da pokažemo uživo kak izgleda dojenje. Ali ja nažalost nisam išla jer se MM nije slagao s time
(da, on je "konzerva" još uvijek).

----------


## Tsumami

Dom zdravlja Velika Gorica: *niti jedna* od patronažnih ne pokaže kako se izdajaju dojke (kod mastitisa), dapače - *niti jedna to ne želi* niti raditi, niti *ne znaju*. Izgovor: 'ah, većina mama jedva čeka da odemo pa da bebi daju bočice, što ćemo se onda truditi'   :Evil or Very Mad: . Osim predobre, prekrasne sestre Pranjić  :Saint:  . Igrom slučaja mene i bebu je doslovce spasila pa smo unatoč silnim problemima nastavili dojiti. 

Ima jedna, ne znam joj ime, koja niti vagu ne donese, već traži da dodjete s bebom starom 15 dana u dom zdravlja.   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Zašto ti to treba?

----------


## Tsumami

Ma zapravo, htjedoh ti reći da sam imala 3 patronažne u siječnju 2007. Prve dvije *nemaju pojma o dojenju*, jedna je draga, jedna je autoritativna. Jedna mi je stisnula dojku i kad mlijeko nije štrcnulo rekla je 'mama, ja bih vam savjetovala da odvedete dijete pedijatru, tu nešto nije u redu; vjerojatno ćete morati prijeći na adaptirano'. A ja imala zastojnu dojku koja se kasnije razvila u preteški mastitis. Druga mi savjetovala jedan-podoj-jedna-dojka, pa neka bebi dam adaptirano sad, a onda neka hvatam ritam kako mi je rekla.  Tek treća, gđa. Pranjić, jedina zna kako dojiti. 

No, svejedno, jedino mjesto gdje se može naći prava istina o dojenju je ovaj portal.

----------


## Ariana

ja sam patronaznim sestrama na jednom sastanku dojilja poklonila skriptu koju sam slozila od tekstova sa rodinog portala. bile su odusevljene. zvale su me na sastanke i nakon dakinih godinu dana te uvažavale svaku moju riječ i iskustva.

----------


## leonisa

> ja sam patronaznim sestrama na jednom sastanku dojilja poklonila skriptu koju sam slozila od tekstova sa rodinog portala. bile su odusevljene. zvale su me na sastanke i nakon dakinih godinu dana te uvažavale svaku moju riječ i iskustva.


odlicno!
ja se iskreno nadam takvoj suradnji!

----------


## Pooh

Nasa patronazna M. iz DZ Zapresic je prvo bila u cudu da malce iskljucivo dojim, pa je bila u cudu da ih dojim istovremeno, pa je bila u cudu da ih i ZELIM samo dojiti, ali je ipak rekla:
"A dobro, dok ce ici, a onda cemo ih poceti nadohranjivati."
!?!?!? Halo? Kako znas da ce prestati ici???

Odmah me obavjestila da imamo pravo na besplatan (kršitelj koda). 
I iako smo joj rekli da nas ne zanima i da zelim iskljucivo dojiti, to je jos nekoliko puta napominjala, stalno ponavljajuci da su to dvije bebe i da tesko da cu ih moci do kraja iskljucivo dojiti.

Naravno, rekla je da ce vec iduci put (prekosutra) donjeti vagu, jer moramo vidjeti da li gube na tezini. Nije uspjela, jer smo mi slucajno zbog pupka zavrsili kod pedijatrice koja ih je izvagala i bila u cudu da su toliko dobili samo u 4 dana i to SAMO NA MAMINOM MLIJEKU.

Takoder nam je savjetovala da im damo dudice.

Lista stvari koje smijem jesti je bila kratka, a savjeti tipa "pola paradajza dnevno, jabuku, niceg puno osim mesa i ugljikohidrata..."

Gledala me kako ih hranim, oni zaspali i evo nje za cas da je sad dobar trenutak da ih probudimo da ih ona pregleda. Razvristali su se...njeno objasnjenje"Muce ih trbuscici".
To je bio i prvi put da su nam se derali ostatak dana(kasnije je toga bilo dosta  :Smile:  )

Na srecu, otisla je na godisnj i dosla ju je zamijeniti nasa draga teta Nena, koja je bila odusevljena kako decki rastu, divila se nasoj volji da nam dojenje uspije, snimala nas kako decki cicaju i to pokazivala nasoj pedijatrici, govorila da bi nas vodila okolo drugim mamama za primjer, toliko nas ishvalila da je meni bilo neugodno.
Iako mislim da je i njoj bilo cudno od kud mi tolika volja za iskljucivim dojenjem, nije nam ju poljuljavala, vec gradila i samo rekla da ako ce nam ikada ista trebati da ju samo nazovemo.

19.11. ce nasi decki imati 4 puna mjeseca do sad su iskljucivo dojene bebe (a tako ce i ostati), bezdudasi i platnopepnasi.

----------


## krumpiric

Ajoj,ja se nemogu sjetit kako se naša zvala,al mislim M(šaljem na pp puno ime,a ako se ko sjeti prije mene,nek ti piše...),dom zdravlja mislim Savski Gaj jer je pokrivala područje Savski Gaj/Trokut/Kajza.
Jako topla i smirena,nikakve reklame,ništa,dala nam je mislim samo nivea maramice i nešto tako slično,ne sjećam se da nam je dala ikakve stvari koje imaju veze s kodom,savjetovala jedino kapi za grčeve,nikakve dohrane i prehrane,bila jako sretna što nam ide dojenje,pipkala me da skonta kvrge i sl.
Čak se sa mnom borila PROTIV svekrve i njenih ideja...al nije to za ovu temu,hBd da se znam prebacit u ignore mode...

----------


## krumpiric

eh,da,rekla mi je da jedem sve,da izbjegavam jagode,agrume i grah i sl.

----------


## Tsumami

Leonisa, zašto ti to treba?

----------


## zrinka

pooh   :Smile:

----------


## Tsumami

Smij se, smij.  :Laughing:  Ali me zanima za što joj konkretno treba. ... ili ima nešto što ne kužim?

----------


## anchi

Bit će da sam imala sreće. Moja mi je puno pomogla oko mastitisa, savjetovala mi kako zadržati laktaciju, stalno me zvala da provjeri jesam li dobro i ide li dojenje. Jedino što mi se nije svidjelo je to što je Vedran bio male kilaže pa je naglasila da će trebati dohranu ako ne bude brzo dobivao na težini. Na svu sreću V je dobivao munjevito, ali što da nije? :?

----------


## Ariens

Moja patronazna je bila prodojeca. Spominjala je svoju kcer koja dugo doji i koja je radila banku mlijeka.

Jedini problem je bio sto ima malo zastarjele poglede na dohranu i naravno caj (jako zasecerena kamilica)... i sto je sve te informacije davala puno prerano - beba mi ima tek tjedan dana a ona mi prica o dohrani   :Rolling Eyes:  .
Definitivno me izbombardirala s previse informacija kad je jedina informacija koju sam trebala bila - dojite ju koliko zeli i nemojte joj davati caja, vode ili bilo kakvu dohranu prije 6-og mjeseca.
To je bilo prije godinu dana, mozda se sad nesto promijenilo. U svakom slucaju dobro bi im dosli prodojeci materijali.   :Smile:

----------


## zoza

Meni nasreću patronaža nije dolazila...

Ali evo, friško, jedna znanica, ima dijete od mjesec dana, doji ga, uz to mu daje čajek   :Rolling Eyes:  , dobila je savjet da ne doji "toliko", da razmak između dojenja bude barem 2 sata, pa makar dijete plakalo... jer mali je u mjesec dana dobio preeviše, 1700g! 
(i kao, uvijek mu je bio napuhnut trbuščić kad je ona bila u patroli...)

----------


## macka

meni je patronažna savjetovala da je ne držim na cici dulje od 20 minuta i rekla da mora jesti svakih 2 sata. kad sam joj rekla da dojim na zahtjev, tako da se zna dogoditi da dobije cicu i nekon samo sat vremena, insistirala je na tome da se probam izdojiti da vidim "imam li dovoljno mlijeka"   :Mad:  
pa da ubacimo (kršitelj koda), ako izdojim manje od 30 ml
nekako sam to uspjela izbjeći, znajući da to koliko ću idojiti uopće ne mora govoriti ništa o tome koliko Gita posisa (pogotovo što ona tako fino vuče   :Zaljubljen:   - nema te ruke ni izdajalice koja bi na isti način izvukla moje mlijeko)

----------


## lukava puščica

ni moja nije bila med i mlijeko ali ovo sto ovdje citam je  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

mislim da su patronazne jako jako jako bitne pri pocetku dojenja i da bi trebalo nesto poduzeti da se obrazuju u tom smjeru (mozda na rodi???) i brojcano stanje dojene djece bi se znatno povecalo.

kad vec spominjete dugave, mojoj sestri je patronazna D. spasila dojenje  i sto kao i njenoj prijateljici. kaze sister da je ni na rodinom sos telefonu nisu dobro skopcali ni savjetovali, a da je ta patronazna provela sat vremena s njom na telefonu i da su isli kod nje u dz da pogleda bebu i sl, da je zenska super. eto - ima nade.

----------


## lunas

Sta nije Dr. Stanojevic prodojeci? Ako sam dobro razumjela on radi na SD. Zasto ih on malo ne urazumi?

----------


## emily

patronazna sluzba je pri domovima zdravlja
dr. Stanojevic je pedijatar u bolnici Sv. Duh

----------


## lunas

Ajme, postala sam na pogresan pdf. Sori.  :Embarassed:

----------


## lunas

Ovdje je trebalo ici - da sam dobila knjizicu od (kršitelj koda) od poje patronazne.

----------


## kahna

Moja patronažna je isto ok. Mislim ima pozitivan stav prema dojenju. Mi hvala Bogu nismo imali problema ali pitala je svaki put dali je sve ok, trebam li savjet ili pomoć kod dojenja. Hvala joj na tome.
Ali isto tako skoro sam se rasplakala neki dan kad sam čula za jednu poznanicu da je prestala dojiti (mali nema niti 1 mj.). Imala je problema sa ragadama i patronažna joj navodno rekla da tako ne može dojiti da prekine i da mu adapt. :shock: Za ne povjerovati.

----------


## kahna

Baš ću to provjeriti i ako je istina to što je rekla saznat ću koja je to. i šaljem vam pp.
Knjižicu od (kršitelj koda) sam dobila od sestre kod pedijatra - strašno (  :Laughing:  već je davno u smeću)

----------


## Lupko

Nema dana a da ne pomislim na svoju patronažnu koja mi je neizmjerno pomogla u dojenju i dala mi potporu!

----------


## Jonna

Skidam kapu nasoj patronaznoj sestri Katici DZ OSIjek

----------


## mamitzi

iskustvo s našom patronažnom je dvostrano: pomogla mi je neizmjerno da počnem dojiti filipa (pokazala je mužu i meni metodu kako da ga navedemo da cica, što u bolnici niti jednoj od sestara nije uspjevalo), ali je istovremeno bila prepuna savjeta što mame smije jesti a što ne, i pristalica je dojenja na sat. kad je došla ponovo ovo ljeto primjetila sam da je malo oslabila njena opsesija s dojenjem na sat, ali ovo s prehranom još uvijek traje. inače, vjerujem da je ona iskrena pristalica dojenja i da je puno pomogla mamama (iako su joj neki savjeti takvi da mi je drago što imam dva uha (jedno za ulaz a drugo za izlaz informacija))

----------

